# Duck Boat Blind Build



## baseball_guy_99 (Dec 5, 2011)

I finally got around to building a blind for my boat.

Made from 3/4" Conduit. Not finished yet. Hopefully get to work on it more tomorrow. This is just the base frame.


Any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you been on www.duckhuntingchat.com Many of the members there have built there own blinds.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yep, I'm on there too, same screen name.

I posted my blind build there too.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 5, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> Yep, I'm on there too, same screen name.
> 
> I posted my blind build there too.


Me too.


----------



## KRS62 (Dec 5, 2011)

i refurbed my homemade design this off season and have been very happy with it. It worked like a champ during the mini season. I will have to post some pics when I get home later this week.

What do you plan on using for the blind material?


KRS


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 5, 2011)

I have had my Northern flight blind for several years. I was never pleased with the way the upright bars leaned in. I moved the upright bars out to the gunnels and made then fixed. I then made moving roof sections from 3/4" emt.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Dec 23, 2011)

Finally got some more time to work on this darn thing yesterday.

I'm going to get some camo netting material then attach raffia grass to that. I'm not sure yet what kind of netting I'm going to use. I don't want to get too expensive because it will get covered up...but then again I don't want to go too cheap so it will last for more than 1 year.

I'm not sure what I'll do for a roof yet...most of the time we just get some local vegetation and drape it over.


----------



## Ride_Klein (Dec 23, 2011)

Great job. Round the edges of that aluminum stock off with a grinder. Those sharp corners love eating up waders.


----------

